# nismo suspension



## vashiori (Dec 11, 2003)

has anyone ever tried the nismo coilovers and shocks for s14s? Are they good? I would think so since they're nismo, but they are less expensive than some coilover kits, so I'm wondering if they're good.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nismo = $$$$$
if they are indeed authentic nismo, i would say that they are pretty good.. can you give us a link?? i haven't seen any before


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

they're really not that expensive. r-tune fully customizable nismo coilovers retail for roughly 1500-1700 even at the local nissan dealers. they even have them in stock, how many other coilovers can yo usay that about?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

well that's about how much all the coil overs cost so i guess it's not that bad.. anybody know how well they work?


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

i know this isn't the most helpful but i've heard that the springrates aren't exactly all that high. not to fear though, i'm sure you can get custom springs. it'd be 10/12 for this cat :cheers:


----------

